# ANNOYING TIVO central!!!



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

1. from TIVO central you cannot go back to live TV by pressing BACK button. YOU HAVE TO CLICK LIVE TV TO switch to live TV. Why can't you freaking go back WITH BACK BUTTON?>!?!??!?!

2.when watching ur recorded show from TIVO central. U browse through TIVO central menu. You cannot go back full screen to ur TV by pressing Play or pause and play. You have to manually click on the TV show u were watching from TIVO central.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Use zoom button.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

passname22 said:


> 1. from TIVO central you cannot go back to live TV by pressing BACK button. YOU HAVE TO CLICK LIVE TV TO switch to live TV. Why can't you freaking go back WITH BACK BUTTON?>!?!??!?!


Because TiVo Central is conceptually the base level, not Live TV.

And yeah, use Zoom.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

When there is a Live TV button why advise someone to use a different one?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Was that post composed as a txt message? U no U is not you and UR is not your, right?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

RoyK said:


> When there is a Live TV button why advise someone to use a different one?


Because the Zoom button is a more universal solution for the above tasks. Live TV is fine when wanting to go to Live TV, however, if you were watching a recording, the Live TV button is going to take you out of the recording and back to Live TV. Zoom always returns you to what you were watching from Tivo Central.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

tatergator1 said:


> Because the Zoom button is a more universal solution for the above tasks. Live TV is fine when wanting to go to Live TV, however, if you were watching a recording, the Live TV button is going to take you out of the recording and back to Live TV. Zoom always returns you to what you were watching from Tivo Central.


I tried it and you are correct. All this time I assumed that the zoom button switches between various zoom settings for SD recordings (which it does). So zoom takes you back to what you were doing and the back button doesn't. Learn something new every day.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

RoyK said:


> I tried it and you are correct. All this time I assumed that the zoom button switches between various zoom settings for SD recordings (which it does). So zoom takes you back to what you were doing and the back button doesn't. Learn something new every day.


Zoom, zooms in on the preview window on the upper right corner. From all menus where its displayed.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

jcthorne said:


> Zoom, zooms in on the preview window on the upper right corner. From all menus where its displayed.


I have the preview window turned off. I understand that the button to turn it on and off is the slow button which I guess is also supposed to be intuitively obvious.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't understand why so many people miss this important feature. When you go into the menus, it even shows a zoom prompt in the preview window.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> I don't understand why so many people miss this important feature. When you go into the menus, it even shows a zoom prompt in the preview window.


Darned if I can find such a prompt. Doesn't matter to me anyhow. I find the preview window annoying. I'd turn it off in the guide too if I could.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'll test it out, I know I see it, but it disappears. Perhaps it only shows up in certain situations.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> I'll test it out, I know I see it, but it disappears. Perhaps it only shows up in certain situations.


If I "zoom" the preview window to full screen the word zoom appears. Pressing the zoom button switches it to 
panel then full then back to zoom all of which does nothing if the show is HD (why does it even display) but for SD programs switches between those views.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

In the menus, "Zoom" zooms in on the preview window, or the phantom preview window that would be there, if it hadn't been turned off.  It does _not_ "take you back to what you were doing". (Neither does the "Back" button, quite, but it's closer to that.)

In full-screen video mode (when you're already "zoomed", effectively), "Zoom" toggles between aspect ratio correction modes. The exact behavior depends on what aspect ratio you tell the TiVo that the TV has -- on a 16:9 set, with 16:9 material (typical HD), nothing happens, while 4:3 material (typical SD) gets stretched etc. On a 4:3 set, it works the other way. Neither case is really dependent on SD vs. HD, it just works out that way _most_ of the time. (There are some 16:9 SD channels, and more all the time. I don't think there are any 4:3 HD channels, though.)


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

The re-Zoom button

"Most TiVo users know that when on the Guide, clicking the Zoom button will resume the show in the upper right-hand corner. Get it? Re-zoom. Resume. Just a little shortcut secret between you and your DVR."

Totally intuitive. :up:

http://www.tivo.com/my-account/tips-and-tricks


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

RoyK said:


> I tried it and you are correct. All this time I assumed that the zoom button switches between various zoom settings for SD recordings (which it does). So zoom takes you back to what you were doing and the back button doesn't. Learn something new every day.


It's certainly not the most intuitive choice, but prior to the Roamio RF remote re-design, there was no "Back" button on the standard Tivo remote. In the Premiere days, "Zoom" seemed to make the most sense when using the preview window. However, if you disable the Preview window, "Zoom" is certainly not the most logical choice for "take me back to what I was watching."


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Of course, the Zoom button won't return you to what you were watching if you had been using an OTT app (e.g., Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, YouTube, etc.).

But I try to use it frequently (without using the preview window). Unfortunately, I constantly hit LiveTV when I mean to hit Zoom, and then it is impossible to return to the recording I wanted without going back to My Shows first.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

(Sorry, double post!)


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

tatergator1 said:


> It's certainly not the most intuitive choice, but prior to the Roamio RF remote re-design, there was no "Back" button on the standard Tivo remote. In the Premiere days, "Zoom" seemed to make the most sense when using the preview window. However, if you disable the Preview window, "Zoom" is certainly not the most logical choice for "take me back to what I was watching."


^^^ makes sense. I didn't know back button was something new(my first tivo). It's more intuitive to "go back" to what ur watching by pressing the back button.

Both issues I listed makes sense if it didn't have "back button" . people get confused with zoom cause it changes aspect ratio so nobody care enough to press it once it's set to "full". Now that you guys mentioned it I finally spotted "press zoom" in a small text. You would miss it unless you were looking for it.

Since you added new button to the remote, it would be sweet if tivo can update the menu according to the new buttom.

Other annoying thing I noticed, I forgot if it was youtube or netflix app. But you cannot exit the app pressing the back buttom. You have to go waaaaay down and press clear buttom to go back to tivo central.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Just use the TiVo button


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

I just found out about the zoom function while watching a recorded program a week ago so don't feel bad lol


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> I don't understand why so many people miss this important feature. When you go into the menus, it even shows a zoom prompt in the preview window.


I don't see the zoom prompt in the preview window


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Bytez said:


> I don't see the zoom prompt in the preview window


Turned mine on to look. No prompt there either. Turned it back off.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I only get a Zoom prompt if I press "pause" before going to the menus.


----------

